# p-mag pct



## aad123 (Aug 23, 2011)

I am planning a short 4 week cycle of p-mag. I have never ran a ph cycle so I want to keep it short and sweet to test the waters. I have ordered a bottle each of cel p-mag, cel cycle assist, cel pct and reflex milk thistle . I will run the cycle assist and milk thistle for a week prior to starting the p-mag and then on the third week of taking the p-mag I will start on the pct. My question is do I need any nolva or clomid or will the cel pct be fine for a low dose short ph cycle. I will only be taking 2 p-mag tabs (50mg) a day as I want to know how my body will react. Also I am finding it very difficult to get hold of nolva but clomid seems less of a problem to get hold of. Is there a better option.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 23, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*aad123* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## aad123 (Aug 23, 2011)

sorry about that I was having difficulty finding a new thread starter so I went to the new members board.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 23, 2011)

Welcome to IM bro.


----------



## CEM Store (Aug 24, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Aug 25, 2011)

Welcome to IM.  This is a great place to learn all you need to know about body building and proper supplementation.  Great folks here willing to help, just have thick skin and learn to laugh.  Check out the banners.   See you around!


V/R
Chris


----------



## Gena Marie (Aug 25, 2011)

Welcome to the board


----------



## fitter420 (Aug 31, 2011)

hey


----------



## gwr15 (Sep 1, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## aad123 (Sep 2, 2011)

hello to all.

I must admit that I have been using this forum for a little while now and I have received some great advice from its members so thanks to you all.


----------



## fit4life (Sep 5, 2011)

welcome


----------

